# 625 Sqn Kelstern. Lincs. 1945



## hunter0f2 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi , just browsing through some of my late fathers pics found these. Hewas a Sgt Tech Instructor , at various bases for most of WW2, But for the last 9 months was ground crew at RAF Kelstern, with 625 SQN.
My dad is the one with the SGT chevrons--- Cant tell you much about the Lancs or crew, but you will note one Lanc is Teutonic Terror.
Hope you find them of interest.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 14, 2008)

Excellent!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Heinz (Jul 14, 2008)

Great photos, thankyou for sharing them Hunterof2!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 14, 2008)

Agreed, nice pics, thanks mate!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 14, 2008)

Snow covered lanc would make a nice diorama!


----------



## rochie (Jul 14, 2008)

great pics hunter


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 15, 2008)

I just found a couple more pics of Kelstern , Plus one of my father at I believe Heston when he first started as an aircraft rigger when he was in his early 20's--- Enjoy


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 15, 2008)

Sweet pictures,thanks for sharing


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

8)  nice pics


----------



## antoni (Jul 16, 2008)

Well you can work out that the top Lancaster was coded CF*X. If you know the date of the photograph you might be able to find the serial number in the squadron's ORB. You can get a copy from the Public Records Office but it will cost you (£55 to £60) and you have to wait along time. 

The discs on the noses are gas patches typical of 1 Group Lancasters.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Hunter..... nice pics thanx
My records show CF-X of 625 Sqd was LM384 a MkIII lost over Leipzig on 20th Feb 1944
Hope this is of interest......


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you so much for the interest info guys. As I stated the pics my dad was ground crew Sgt. However I am hoping that the Aircrew pics may be of help/interest to any one researching aircrew / aircraft/airfields etc. 6 yrs after my father passedaway , I am still shuffling through family paperwork,so you never know what I may come up with...... Thanks.. Pete.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Nice pictures.


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm going to have to do some double checking on some of my dates....... I should have asked my dad more when he was alive!!,,,,,, Aint it allways the way!!!!


----------

